# A view of Hawaii. Where do you live?



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I love seeing photos of where people live from their point of view! I wanted to share mine. I live in Oahu, Hawaii and just moved in January. I have been coming here for the last five years to visit family but finally made the move. I would love to see others post photos! Please do  I love photography, im not a pro but I have taken classes and try to capture the moment.

Some of these are taken with a rebel xti, canon powershot, or a gopro but all taken by me.  Enjoy, and share yours!

(sorry if they are big!)









The Byodo temple. A replica of a temple in Japan.



































View of Waikiki from hiking the Diamond head crater


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

GAH, it's so GORGEOUS there! 
I live in Cornelia, GA. It's about 1 1/2 hours North East of Atlanta, and really close to the mountains. I actually don't have many pictures of my area, and my camera is broken  So I am going to pull pics off of Google lol 

Talullah Gorge: 


The view from Blood Mountain (Our favorite place to hike!) 


Upper Blood Mountain Creek Falls: 


Right smack in the middle of town, the Big Red Apple: 


This great old house up in the mountains right next to Lake Rabun: 


Lake Lanier: 


Nachoochee Indian Burial Mound with Mount Yonah in the background: 


And the absolutely adorable tourist trap, Helen. All of the buildings look like Bavarian gingerbread houses, lol... and there are some pretty cool shops  


So, yep... that's where I live. I went from beaches and sand in Florida.... to red clay and mountains. 
And yes-- our dirt is red clay... omg, stains EVERYTHING.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

@Kai ... i went to Hawaii on my senior trip and diamondhead was one thing i made sure to do. the view from up there is breath taking!

@Mamatank ... yes red dirt stains everything, walk out side and breathe wearing a white shirt and its ruined! lol

i posted a few of my trip photos hear, http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/44960-oh-places-i-have-been-no-dogs.html. as far as photos of where i live ... hmm. lets see what ive got.

nothing. lol. i live in a yucky area a suburb of Sacramento, one with a pretty high crime/drug rate. u dont wanna see pics of that. but on the bright side, i own my home and eventually i can move into a nicer part of town


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Ill pass on a pic of here.. unless u like dust and smog... lol.. Hawaii is gorgeous.. we have some really nice spots on the outskirts of town along the kern river


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful! You take all those pictures yourself?? Totally a place I want to go one day but I don't want the 28 hour flight lol. Can't wait til I'm rich so I can get my own plane so I can stop for breaks on my trips. Lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Must go on vacation!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pics!! I'm from Massachusetts and love the outdoors so I have some nice shots of local areas I frequent .


































One of my favorite seasons in New England is fall so here are some foliage pics


































I have more shots that are beautiful but I'm getting aggravated doing this from my phone so I will upload more later


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice. I live in a little valley couple hours north of Odin and Clint. I'll put some pics up this evening.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Anna Maria Island on the Gulf Coast where my BFF lives





































Indian Rocks Beach in Largo, where my friend Chrissy lives. Also on the Gulf Coast.










Park near my house.










Beaches near me. Cocoa Beach area. Lots of people, that's why I like the Gulf Coast beaches better. 

This is what it looks like at 10am










After 11am










Found some hiking spots, but won't have pics of those until winter. Too hot to be in the jungle here. We have theme parks, not nature here. LOL!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Pictures are so great. I didn't have many from actually around here so i got some off google. I'm from a very small town called White Plains in Kentucky. If you blink you would miss it. LOL





































Cotton Mouth Lodge (Hunting Lodge)



















Okay so i live like 10 mins away from Madisonville, Kentucky. This is where you have to basically go to get groceries and such around here heres a video they made its hilarious and their slogan is crap LOL.






Oh and about forgot about Rock Bridge


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

There is nothing special about where i live... EXCEPT! Calypso Water Park!!! I could post pictures but they would be from google anyways lol


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> GAH, it's so GORGEOUS there!
> I live in Cornelia, GA. It's about 1 1/2 hours North East of Atlanta, and really close to the mountains. I actually don't have many pictures of my area, and my camera is broken  So I am going to pull pics off of Google lol


*Its very pretty there! I love anything that has rivers, mountains and green scenery! We have red dirt here too. Some hikes are a pain in the butt because you end up with red sneakers lol*



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> @Kai ... i went to Hawaii on my senior trip and diamondhead was one thing i made sure to do. the view from up there is breath taking!
> 
> @Mamatank ... yes red dirt stains everything, walk out side and breathe wearing a white shirt and its ruined! lol


*I saw those photos, so pretty! My favorite is the one of the lake frozen over! So gorgeous. Before I moved I wanted to visit alot of the states on the mainland but it never happened. Ive only been to Boston.  lol Diamond head is one of my favorite views. Easy hike and nice rewarding view at the end! *



cEElint said:


> Ill pass on a pic of here.. unless u like dust and smog... lol.. Hawaii is gorgeous.. we have some really nice spots on the outskirts of town along the kern river


*Where do you live?*



ames said:


> Beautiful! You take all those pictures yourself?? Totally a place I want to go one day but I don't want the 28 hour flight lol. Can't wait til I'm rich so I can get my own plane so I can stop for breaks on my trips. Lol


*Yep, I have tons more but didnt want to flood you guys! lol The flight is killer. I use to fly here twice a year from FL and it was so exhausting! I want my own plane too please! hahaha *



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Gorgeous pics!! I'm from Massachusetts and love the outdoors so I have some nice shots of local areas I frequent .
> 
> I have more shots that are beautiful but I'm getting aggravated doing this from my phone so I will upload more later


*Beautiful!!!! I love the outdoors. Great pics!  I never get to see the seasons change. Living in Fl you dont see it and here in Hawaii there is barely a change when fall or winter comes around lol. So pretty!*


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Very nice. I live in a little valley couple hours north of Odin and Clint. I'll put some pics up this evening.


*Please do!  I wanna see!*



EckoMac said:


> Anna Maria Island on the Gulf Coast where my BFF lives
> 
> Found some hiking spots, but won't have pics of those until winter. Too hot to be in the jungle here. We have theme parks, not nature here. LOL!


*Very nice photos! Where do you live? I grew up in Miami but before moving to Hawaii I lived in Orlando for a couple of years. I miss the theme parks so much! I LOVE roller coasters. I do not miss the heat in Fl though. Waaaaay to hot in the summer lol. *



MSK said:


> Pictures are so great. I didn't have many from actually around here so i got some off google. I'm from a very small town called White Plains in Kentucky. If you blink you would miss it. LOL


*Very pretty and green  I was laughing at that video, too funny! Rock bridge is very pretty! *



BastienBully said:


> There is nothing special about where i live... EXCEPT! Calypso Water Park!!! I could post pictures but they would be from google anyways lol


*Where do you live? Post post! lol*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i live in Bakersfield, CA .. went up to Vahalla Falls this past weekend while we were camping


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

cEElint said:


> i live in Bakersfield, CA .. went up to Vahalla Falls this past weekend while we were camping


And you said you would pass, look at how gorgeous that is! Nice!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so jealous of everyone's pics! No reason to post pics. I live in the flat lands of Ohio and the area where I live, I call the country ghetto. lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

it is absolutely beautiful there!! i live in the smokey mountains here in tennessee


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I take too many pictures. XD


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just took a bunch of pictures and can't for the life of me find them in the 10,000+ photos on my computer lol..

Here are some I got off line.
Aerial view of Oroville Dam and Oroville Lake

















I use to play under this waterfall lmao. It was so dangerous. We have a Fish hatchery and are known for our Feather River Salmon. The Salmon go up stream and jump this fall. Friends and I would climb under on the slippery moss covered rocks and were luckily never hit by a huge Salmon. 








You have to take a bridge to get pretty much anywhere across town or to leave. Then go over a mountain. We are completely surrounded by mountains.
























Table top surrounds part of Oroville. It has our Oroville "O" on it.








And lastly home sweet home lol. Butte College where I spent a majority of my time right now. Our campus is a 900+ acre wild life preserve and as you can see from all the solar panels we are %100 self powered and producing more than we use.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Beautiful pictures


Thanks! 



PerfectPit said:


> I am so jealous of everyone's pics! No reason to post pics. I live in the flat lands of Ohio and the area where I live, I call the country ghetto. lol


Hey ya never know, we might find it beautiful lol



circlemkennels said:


> it is absolutely beautiful there!! i live in the smokey mountains here in tennessee


So pretty, it looks so peaceful 



American_Pit13 said:


> I just took a bunch of pictures and can't for the life of me find them in the 10,000+ photos on my computer lol..


Oh its very nice there! That is so cool, the whole waterfall thing. lol. I would be scared. haha. Hawaii uses alot of solar panels too. Its awesome and saves so much energy! Most houses and businesses use it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Seeing that pic of the Oroville Dam reminded me of something I thought I heard, so I googled it. Oroville Dam is the tallest (770ft) dam in the US! Go NorCal!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Seeing that pic of the Oroville Dam reminded me of something I thought I heard, so I googled it. Oroville Dam is the tallest (770ft) dam in the US! Go NorCal!


Its the tallest Earth Filled Dam. They do a fire works show over the lake for the 4th every year. All the city buses shut down and make trips to the dam to take everyone up  You can drive to, but leaving afterwards is a PAIN... Especially when you get a DUI


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Its the tallest Earth Filled Dam. They do a fire works show over the lake for the 4th every year. All the city buses shut down and make trips to the dam to take everyone up  You can drive to, but leaving afterwards is a PAIN... Especially when you get a DUI


Im just goin off of Wikipedia, and it said tallest dam. Im pretty sure the earth filled ones are bigger than the concrete ones too. Regardless, sounds like one hellova 4th o july and yeah... I don't have any DUIs but im sure my BF can agree on that one. Yikes!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wiki is not a reliable source for info lol..

It is the tallest though. Your right. We beat Hoover by 30ft! LOL. I thought they were bigger. We had the largest earthen Dam in the world at one point.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Its the tallest Earth Filled Dam.


That is pretty darn cool!  Here are some more pics for you guys!









































and one with my pup. Took him on a small hike when he was younger. He has grown so much, wouldn't be able to hold him like that anymore lol


----------

